# Whereabouts Are You ????



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

It would be useful if CF members indicated where they live; especially when posts are about water quality, water softeners, descaling, etc.

No need for imtimate info. such as postcodes & street numbers.......just county or city would do.

Ta everso in expectation.......


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Manchester

Surprisingly good water.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Herts/Essex border. Awful, chalky, very hard water. Enter Ashbeck - my saviour!!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Wirral - Wet and hard..

Make of that what you will


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Well mine says Scotland.. but specifically I'm in Edinburgh


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Edinburgh - soft, lush and wonderful. I don't think I even know what limescale is!

Kettle gets used every day, still looks like new inside.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

shrink said:


> soft, lush and wonderful.


Just like I like my women!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Yorkshire water, as soft as a fairies fart.

Ian


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.3823396,-1.2139815,359m/data=!3m1!1e3

In South Yorkshire where the water is as hard as the women.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Warwickshire, Its that hard Chuck Norris runs away from it like a little girl!


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Essex, watching Warwickshire water and Chuck Norris running to the hills.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Norfolk, chuck Norris will not be seen in these parts either


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Southend - Essex water company supply a complimentary chisel so you can get the water out of your tap (thankfully i'm plumbed Brita cartridge fed - and change it frequently)


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Birmingham, mega-soft, nothing there at all to extract coffee. Use re-mineralisation or bottled water.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Suffolk and hard as nails, the water that is!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

West Sussex. Think Jason Statham... Ashbeck is my friend!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Brighton- fairly hard I would say. The kettle doesn't look too good.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Bognor Regis.

Well 'ard down 'ere!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Chorley, Lancashire "medium" water with nothing really to recommend it for making coffee a little too much calcium not enough buffer or magnesium but will work if I was stuck with not bottled water.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Glasgow - didn't even know what scale looked like 'til I had one year in Stevenage.

Happily enjoying nice soft water here.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Portishead. Water is pretty full of CaC02


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Mid Wales.... LD1.... I have a filtered water tap.....

Regards

JV


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Somewhere fairly close to Slough, where the water is almost as hard as the blokes that hang around near the bus station&#8230;

Luckily I have Brita Eckland's jugs&#8230;


----------



## mark.brazenor (Jul 4, 2014)

Maidenhead, but thanks to my water filter have soft water


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

That's interesting the Scottish folk saying about their water. My auntie lives in Coylton near Ayr and her/surrounding areas water is disgusting. Must be her local supply only.

Then again, I'm from Northern Ireland originally where water is free (yup no water charges) and tastes awesome straight from the tap.

Pains me living in Bournemouth paying for water that I don't drink. Limescale and tastes rotten. So it's Ashbeck or Volvic for my machine.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

This has been very interesting but it would be nice if everyone put their location onto their profile. I always check (or try to) where someone lives if I am browsing the sale/swap posts.


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

Newbury berkshire. Hard water area.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

West Yorkshire.

Beautifully soft water straight off the Pennines.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Gloucester (Severn Trent water from Mythe, Tewkesbury) Slight film of Limescale in kettle element after 10 months. Drink & use Ashbeck.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lancaster

Meant to be very soft

Use volvic tastes better


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Norfolk water so hard it scales up the taps.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Southampton and as for the quality of the water I wouldn't know - tend to use bottled water from Costco. The servants etc apparently wash in the stuff so I could ask them I suppose.

Ahem.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Washington, Tyne & Wear

Soft water with hint of chlorine smell when first out of the tap which then dissipates, no hint of chlorine taste.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

DavidBondy said:


> Herts/Essex border.


Do you wanna narrow that down to a town ?.............................


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

dwalsh1 said:


> Do you wanna narrow that down to a town ?.............................


Sawbridgeworth


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

DavidBondy said:


> Sawbridgeworth


OK nice







. Never heard of it.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Great response guys !









Now, for those who haven't updated their profile - just open up the "location" bit and input your where you live (town, county,.....). Don't be shy now !

Thanks.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Where am I now? At this moment I am in Citerna in Umbria in Itlay, water is soft but it is difficult to get freshly roasted beans here. Normally I am in the Essex countryside about 5 miles east of Sawbridgeworth, as no one has heard of that I am sure the Rodings or Roothings as the Anglo-saxons called them are beyond the pale! The water is hard so it is Ashbeck only for Alex.

Paul


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Evesham, Worcestershire where the water is filtered by the cotswolds and deposited on the insides of unfiltered machines at an alarming rate. Brita filtered or Volvic for coffee; kettles die every 2 years even when filtered and washing machines....lets not disuss how often they expire even using cal(not all)gon.


----------



## poolfan (May 9, 2014)

In West Dublin, water hard as nails, full of chlorine. Not the most pleasant of supplies I guess.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

CoffeeDoc said:


> Where am I now? At this moment I am in Citerna in Umbria in Itlay, water is soft but it is difficult to get freshly roasted beans here. Normally I am in the Essex countryside about 5 miles east of Sawbridgeworth, as no one has heard of that I am sure the Rodings or Roothings as the Anglo-saxons called them are beyond the pale! The water is hard so it is Ashbeck only for Alex.
> 
> Paul


Paul. It won't surprise you to know that I am very familiar with White Roding and the (newly re-opened) White Horse. Enjoy Umbria and I'll see you next week.

Ciao, ciao!


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> West Sussex. Think Jason Statham... Ashbeck is my friend!





spune said:


> Bognor Regis.
> 
> Well 'ard down 'ere!


Midhurst, West Sussex. Jason Statham/Chuck Norris territory. I run everything through a Brita filter


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stratford Upon Avon.

Filtered at home. Scientifically so at work.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Hampton West London.

Very hard Thames water. Use M3 ScalegardPro filter.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Stamford, Lincs.

Water is so hard its endorsed by Ross Kemp.

Bottled only.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Cirencester, 332ppm, pretty nasty


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Madrid, Spain - water isn't awful but its far from perfect


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Madrid, Spain - water isn't awful but its far from perfect


When did you go to Madrid? The water in the city was even softer than the mineral water in the bottles last time I was in Madrid. Here is Barcelona we have huge Calcium deposits in our water - solids reaching 580 ppm when I was monitoring last year. I use a bottled water containing 130 ppm as any less leaves my coffee tasting lifeless.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

xiuxiuejar said:


> When did you go to Madrid? The water in the city was even softer than the mineral water in the bottles last time I was in Madrid. Here is Barcelona we have huge Calcium deposits in our water - solids reaching 580 ppm when I was monitoring last year. I use a bottled water containing 130 ppm as any less leaves my coffee tasting lifeless.


I moved here yesterday but been to visit many many times before to see the misses. Should really try bottled water for brews. Only person in Spain with a Hausgrind???


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

ShortShots said:


> Cirencester, 332ppm, pretty nasty


Same down here in Malmesbury.

I have taken to measure the ppm of my Brita filtered water every time before putting it in the Silvia's reservoir.

To keep it at around 170/180 ppm I need to change the filter every two weeks and, sometimes, towards the end of the second week I have to run it through the filter twice!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

My brother had a very senior moment a few years ago. He has lived in London for years and as such got into the routine of buying case-loads of bottled drinking water.Well he found himself living in Switzerland by Lake Geneva and one of the first things he did was go into the local supermarket and ask where the bottled water was. The sales assistant looked very puzzled and proceeded to take him outside and pointed at something. Only the Evian mountains. Doh!!!!! Silly boy.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> I moved here yesterday but been to visit many many times before to see the misses. Should really try bottled water for brews. Only person in Spain with a Hausgrind???


You'll find a few places in Madrid to buy decent enough coffee and by post you can get anything but you'll also find that despite their protests, coffee in Spain, and coffee culture for good quality product is worse than in the UK. However, you are lucky you live in or near the city and can find nearly everything. Hope you settle in well and enjoy it. My tip is to integrate with the people, learn the language and not just mix with English people, you'll enjoy it a lot more. (that's me - maybe quite wrongly - supposing you are English and not Spanish).


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If you're in Madrid you need to find the little restaurant that does the really good croquetas near 'suicide bridge'.

And remember, if you don't like their coffee, try carajillo (the drink, not the forum member!)


----------



## poolfan (May 9, 2014)

West Dublin (D15), water well hard


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

xiuxiuejar said:


> You'll find a few places in Madrid to buy decent enough coffee and by post you can get anything but you'll also find that despite their protests, coffee in Spain, and coffee culture for good quality product is worse than in the UK. However, you are lucky you live in or near the city and can find nearly everything. Hope you settle in well and enjoy it. My tip is to integrate with the people, learn the language and not just mix with English people, you'll enjoy it a lot more. (that's me - maybe quite wrongly - supposing you are English and not Spanish).


Oh wow! Good coffee in Madrid? I'm amazed. The standard thus far has been worst than awful. Can you name any of the mystical places to buy decent enough coffee? I just took half kilo of fresh has beans in my suitcase


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Chesterfield, Derbyshire - total hardness 120 mg/L CaCO3. I am in the process of plumbing in my machine with a BWT Bestmax Premium filter and the bypass on the highest setting.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Great Yarmouth, water is as hard as the Albanians around here. When I'm at work I have the joys of highly chlorinated (you can smell it) potted water, great!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

poolfan said:


> West Dublin (D15), water well hard


Wen I lived in Sandyford and Dundrum (D16)in West Dublin I remember the water being absolutely shite, definitely bottled necessary


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm from York and our water is quite hard a full water report can be found here:

http://www.ywonline.co.uk/web/WQZ.nsf/0/68CA438DB5587B3E802574FD003FD083/$file/York%20East%202004%20WSZ.pdf


----------

